# Simple but Fun



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

My wife and I had seen pictures of a squirrel sitting down in a chair and eating an ear of corn from a table and loved it! The Squirrel Feeder was quick and easy to make and provides fun watching the squirrels eating.

Rough dimension are16" high 11" long. Have the table higher than the chair and with in 2"of it. The Squirrel Feeder makes a nice inexpensive gift or something easy to sell this time of year.

Pic #1 Is a Non-Adult Squirrel using the trial feeder

Pic#2 are a couple of Feeders after a few adjustments and a coat of Spar Varnish


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

I like it how you took care of nature’s bounty. Good project.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cute, Jim, cute......better not show SWMBO....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is the first squirrel feeder I've ever seen actually called that. Most people call them bird feeders. :haha:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the simple little fun projects give as much satisfaction as the big complex projects without all the headaches.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Jim* - we use to have several squirrel feeders in our backyard attached to trees, including a two-cob version of the pin wheel one shown below - my favorite watching the squirrels spinning to eat the corn! 

But seemed like every squirrel in the neighborhood learned about the 'free' meals and I was buying dozens of corn cobs a week - after looking at your pics, might just put up another and find a 'cheap' source to purchase the cobs? Dave


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Jim, the simple little fun projects give as much satisfaction as the big complex projects without all the headaches.


Amen to headache free projects! When projects takes a lot of time they tend to take a toll on my attitude...... I know I needed this quick and easy one.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

giradman said:


> Hi *Jim* - we use to have several squirrel feeders in our backyard attached to trees, including a two-cob version of the pin wheel one shown below - my favorite watching the squirrels spinning to eat the corn!
> 
> But seemed like every squirrel in the neighborhood learned about the 'free' meals and I was buying dozens of corn cobs a week - after looking at your pics, might just put up another and find a 'cheap' source to purchase the cobs? Dave


I'll make sure my wife doesn't see that photo as she already has a request for another feeder possibly a 2 seater. And wish me luck with the Price of Corn on the cob. Tracror Supply had a 15 pound bag on sale but it was still high


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

JOAT said:


> That is the first squirrel feeder I've ever seen actually called that. Most people call them bird feeders. :haha:


Until someone requested a "Squirrel Feeder" about a year ago, I had never heard or seen of one. Come to find out, a friend of ours in Texas had one and sent us a picture of theirs. Just recently I have gotten around to making one for the wife and for the requester.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Those squirrels are cute little suckers, but, I have 5 large pecan trees and not the first pecan.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

LiLRdWgn said:


> Those squirrels are cute little suckers, but, I have 5 large pecan trees and not the first pecan.


I hear you about the Pecans.... They also love pulling the stuffing out of the swing seats to help in making their nests!  Now we have both the front and backyard swing seats to repair or replace. I understand why some call those cute little fellas "Tree Rats"


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Marco said:


> I hear you about the Pecans.... They also love pulling the stuffing out of the swing seats to help in making their nests!  Now we have both the front and backyard swing seats to repair or replace. I understand why some call those cute little fellas "Tree Rats"


Do a search, using 'squirrel catapult' as the search phrase. Great entertainment. :sarcastic:


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Rofl*



JOAT said:


> Do a search, using 'squirrel catapult' as the search phrase. Great entertainment. :sarcastic:


:agree: LOL, Brilliant, thanks for that


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

This table is built awesomely.


----------

